# Ipas mini retina, ecran igzo?



## esam74 (13 Novembre 2013)

Salut a tous, je me pose la question vu qu'on lit tout et son contraire sur le net, est ce que l'ecran du mini est IGZO ou non?
Apparement sur l'ipad air il l'est mais sur le mini pas sur.
J'ai lu qu'a la base c'etait Lg qui fabriquait cet ecran igzo mais qu'ils avaient des soucis de rémanence et du coup c'est samsung qui fabrique mais avec des ecrans non igzo.
Concernant l'épaisseur, de combien est-il plus epais que le mini 1?

J'espere avoir des temoignages de possesseur du nouveau mini, savoir si ils ont ce soucis de rémanence ou juste pour donner leurs avis.

Merci a vous!


----------



## esam74 (15 Novembre 2013)

Aucune reponse, dommage.


----------

